# Amputee advice.



## One Foot Frank (Dec 8, 2019)

I am 56 Bka for the last 10 years. I sup surf and ride my electric skateboard avidly.
I have boarded moderate prior to my amputation.
My main concern is getting on and off the lift and keeping my board and prosthetic attached to me while riding the lift.
I am a goofy footer so my prosthetic is on my front foot.
I can switch foot a little on my skateboard and I am wondering if I should try to learn to unstrap my front foot and try to exit lift normal stance even though this would be difficult. Or maybe strap a leash to my board to help reduce the weight while on the lift.
I am also concerned about damaging my knees.
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Welcome!

Our resident expert paging... @essie52 Idk if anything in the below thread would help but here is.









Amputee with Valgus Knee


I know this is an unusual question that many might not feel qualified to answer but I would appreciate any educated guesses. I am a beginner snowboarder who inherited a 134 Burton Nugget (correct size for me) with EST Stiletto bindings. I am also a left below the knee amputee with a valgus...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## One Foot Frank (Dec 8, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Frank! Welcome! Amputee here.... here’s what I’ve got...
if you don’t already wear a sleeve with your prosthetic, you must! I’ve taken falls wear my leg and liner have come completely off....
A bungee cord attached to your front binding and the chairlift will help with keeping your leg on on the lift as well as reduce strain to your knee and hip, I wrap the bungee around my leg at the top. A professional version of this is here.
Skating is a complete nightmare for me. Honestly, if hubby and I are going out together I hold his hands skating otherwise I’m super slow... I skate with the prosthetic side so you might have an easier time. 
please let me know if you have questions.I’ve been boarding for a few years now and have figured quite a bit out.
Best,
Essie


----------



## One Foot Frank (Dec 8, 2019)

Hi Eddie,
Thank you for the tip.
That is what I was thinking of making a leash to clip to both front and back bindings that I could clip on in line and hold while ridding the lift.
I guess I better go get a patent.lol
Thanks again and I will let you know how it works.
On another subject try an electric skateboard. They are a blast.


----------



## One Foot Frank (Dec 8, 2019)

One Foot Frank said:


> Hi Essie,
> Thank you for the tip.
> That is what I was thinking of making a leash to clip to both front and back bindings that I could clip on in line and hold while ridding the lift.
> I guess I better go get a patent.lol
> ...


----------



## essie52 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hehe. I haven’t tried electric skateboarding but do quite a bit of wakeboarding and mountain biking (same mountain we board on). Have a blast, let me know how it goes!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

One Foot Frank said:


> My main concern is getting on and off the lift and keeping my board and prosthetic attached to me while riding the lift.
> I am a goofy footer so my prosthetic is on my front foot.
> I can switch foot a little on my skateboard and I am wondering if I should try to learn to unstrap my front foot and try to exit lift normal stance even though this would be difficult.


That's what I do, due to having a dodgy left knee. I ride regular, but exit lifts goofy. That option recently came up in a Facebook group, & a surprising number of people do the same thing.


----------



## mounteddy (May 8, 2021)

If ya still need any help let me know, I am a BK amputee and do pretty well.


----------

